# Admin - Please remove the ban on ID (zappy882000), its been 3 years.



## Please_Unban_Me (Aug 6, 2015)

Dear Admin/ Chris H.-


I have sent umpteen number of emails to the admin asking them to remove the ban so I can delete all the posts associated with id zappy882000

I profusely confess and apologize for any non sense remarks I would have made 3 years ago (inadvertently) that got me banned but now its been more than 3 years and any one who googles my name can see my messages because mistakenly I have used my real name in one of the posts.

I read the rules specially #14 where it says if you are permanently banned you can't delete your posts.
Can you please reconsider my request, I was going through a terrible time 3 years ago and apologize for any unintentional comments made.

Can you please reply and let me know what can I do.
Please help me here.

My previous ID that I am looking to delete on talk about marriage is zappy882000

Please help.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Zappy...

I just deleted all of the posts under that user name.


----------

